# France Fuel Problems



## Wooie1958 (Oct 6, 2022)

Big queues at fuel stations in France


----------



## colinm (Oct 6, 2022)

Putin and the Saud's have decided to up the price of oil.


----------



## Budgie (Oct 6, 2022)

Had trouble today getting diesil in Pau none at a few we tried and big queues finally got some @ €1.64 litre was going to wait until we got to Spain as it used to be a lot cheaper than France, but apparently that has all  changed.


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 6, 2022)

The only queues of note that I am seeing here in Brittany (so far) are those at Total fuel stations which amazingly have been doling out diesel at €1.55 and there abouts. Even on the motorways! We are due back in Cherbourg next Wednesday from the Vannes area. I have 3/4 tank which I reckon is about 70 litres to do 366 km. we consume about 1 litre for 10km. The news only seems to have hit the headlines since yesterday, I will certainly take no chances and fill as I can. The news items I read seem to indicate the northern parts of France and areas near the countries borders that are feeling the pinch, and that availability from refineries is down by 60%.

 France. Don’t ya just love it! Always a bit of an adventure. It is like the three card trick. Which will it be, Air flight problems, Ferry blockades, or just the plain old fuel crisis.

Davy


----------



## SimonM (Oct 6, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Big queues at fuel stations in France


Where?

I am currently travelling around France and have seen absolutely no queues anywhere.


----------



## witzend (Oct 6, 2022)

Its being rationed in the Auvern locals panic buying causing large ques glad we haven,t much longer before heading back to Brittany


----------



## SimonM (Oct 6, 2022)

Well I’ll bear it in mind as we travel north-west-ish over the next week or so.


----------



## witzend (Oct 6, 2022)

Possibly getting worse








						Gas Stations in France Running On Empty As Strikes Enter Fourth Day | OilPrice.com
					

Diesel and petrol stations in France are running out of fuel, according to an industry union, as a refining strike takes its toll




					oilprice.com


----------



## SimonM (Oct 7, 2022)

I just refuelled in Ile D’Olerans no problem at the pumps nor any enroute


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 7, 2022)

Got ¾ of a tank but i'll try and fill up at Carrefour on the way out of Bonneval tomorrow before it gets closed off for the big Paris - Tours cycle race that departs from here on sunday or the big E Leclerc going north up the N10.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 7, 2022)

I also found a card operated lpg pump at one filling station, the first I’ve seen.


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 7, 2022)

I topped up at La Turballe this morning (Super U). Certainly the station was a little busier than I might have expected, but I reckon the choke point was most vehicles were having to pay at the kiosk.

What was noticeable was that yesterday We cycled past the station as a recce. Often you need to choose the pump you use carefully to ensure a minimal chicane departure.

Diesel was €1.66. Today it had risen to €1.75 at opening time. I noticed quite a few outlets had hiked their prices as we journeyed north to Josselin. Not seen any without so far.

Davy

I did a fill of lpg a few weeks back at Quimper. My recollection is that most French fills that I have done over the years have been card/self fill. The only exception this year was in Spain where most stations are attended anyway. Sometimes the problem I have is finding where the pump is located and where the card payment is made.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 8, 2022)

Closed fuel stations everywhere but the E Leclerc at Barjouville had some so i topped up.

The lady cleaning the pumps could speak English and said they would run out later this morning, no idea when next delivery will be.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 8, 2022)

Popped into a Hyper U this morning for a few supplies and their fuel station was closed and coned off, it was mayhem with some VERY VERY VERY angry French drivers nearly coming to blows 

Whilst on their car park a British motorhome came in and they saw me with ours on the car park so they came over and parked next to us.

They were desperate for fuel and their fuel gauge light was flashing so hardly anything left in the tank.

He said he didn't know about the fuel problems and asked where he could get some.

I told him about the E Leclerc where i'd topped up but it was 24 miles away and i didn't think he had that range left because he wasn't sure how long it had been flashing for.

I suggested he rang his breakdown service ask for help.

He said he didn't have breakdown insurance because he keeps it well serviced and it runs great.

He then drove off to look for fuel.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 8, 2022)

Glad I nearly always carry spare 15/20 litres.
Even if it's just to show to those that are running out.   

I wouldn't do that


----------



## Carrerasax (Oct 8, 2022)

Haven’t noticed any queues in the vendee wgere we are


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 8, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Glad I nearly always carry spare 15/20 litres.
> Even if it's just to show to those that are running out.
> 
> I wouldn't do that


And I keep some swan vestas handy for folk like you Mark


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 9, 2022)

Drove through Rouen along Boulevard Industriel early this morning to avoid the traffic and every fuel station along it was closed / coned off with cars still trying to get in  

We have enough to get us back to blighty and i'll fuel up at Morrisons, Canterbury.


----------



## alcam (Oct 9, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Drove through Rouen along Boulevard Industriel early this morning to avoid the traffic and every fuel station along it was closed / coned off with cars still trying to get in
> 
> We have enough to get us back to blighty and i'll fuel up at Morrisons, Canterbury.


Doesn't appear to be a problem down south


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 9, 2022)

This from 2 days ago.

*Reuters: French petrol stations run low on fuel as strikes disrupt supplies*

...and this link from yesterday.

*France 24: France's fuel shortage causes frustration for motorists, anxiety for government*


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 9, 2022)

Popped into the huge E. Leclerc, Outreau, Boulogne-sur-Mer and their fuel station was also closed and coned off.

We have more then enough to get us back to Morrisons, Blighty


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 9, 2022)

How original..
French having problems caused by strikes..
Most unusual.
Would never happen in a civilised country, like The, ( Extremely), United Kingdom.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 9, 2022)

2 Belgiums short on fuel and struggling to find some here in the Camping Car Park aire at Bray Dunes


----------



## witzend (Oct 9, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> 2 Belgiums short on fuel and struggling to find some here in the Camping Car Park aire at Bray Dunes


What they doing syphoning in daylight ?


----------



## TJBi (Oct 10, 2022)

TF2 reported tonight that almost 30% of filling stations in France have supply problems.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 11, 2022)

Every fuel station travelling back to Calais from Bray Dunes including the ones on the A16 where closed / coned off yesterday.

We had enough to get us to Morrisons, Canterbury and it a good job because Jubilee Way ( the big hill ) was closed because some clown tied himself to a bridge over the road protesting about Police brutallity.


----------



## alcam (Oct 11, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Every fuel station travelling back to Calais from Bray Dunes including the ones on the A16 where closed / coned off yesterday.
> 
> We had enough to get us to Morrisons, Canterbury and it a good job because Jubilee Way ( the big hill ) was closed because some clown tied himself to a bridge over the road protesting about Police brutallity.


Just when you think it can't get worse . Police beating up clowns !


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2022)

I decided to fill up at Folkestone yesterday before crossing.

I'm glad I did ...


----------



## alcam (Oct 11, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> I decided to fill up at Folkestone yesterday before crossing.
> 
> I'm glad I did ...


Haven't filled up in Spain yet but lot more expensive than France


----------



## Petes (Oct 11, 2022)

No diesel in Calais Sunday, I think Normandy is the worst effected as there are some big refineries in that area. LPG available and petrol


----------



## TJBi (Oct 11, 2022)

Filled up today in the south of the Charente Maritime. High prices but no queues. Should have more than enough to get me back to Saint-Malo.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 11, 2022)

I filled up once more today near St Nazaire. No problems and no closures at any filling stations I’ve been past today

€1.87. is more expensive than we have been paying recently. That is after the 30c discount from the government.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 11, 2022)

Just came through from Brit Government so it must be true-ish


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 11, 2022)

SimonM said:


> Just came through from Brit Government so it must be true-ish View attachment 113601


I doubt that is a reliable source but might just be true for North of France this time !


----------



## SimonM (Oct 19, 2022)

I’ve finished my travels for this year. Yes, there appears to be some supply issues, every Total service station I’ve passed in the past week have been closed. Then yesterday I went into a LeClerc to refuel and the pump said €50 - fortunately it automatically clicked off after €120  as I didn’t notice.   I hadn’t filled it by then, but it mattered not, I just filled fully brimmed at the next place. Prices have risen though


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm in Brittany and there don't appear to be fuel shortages here. The price has most definitely gone up but still cheaper than the UK by some margin


----------



## TJBi (Oct 20, 2022)

SimonM said:


> I’ve finished my travels for this year. Yes, there appears to be some supply issues, every Total service station I’ve passed in the past week have been closed. Then yesterday I went into a LeClerc to refuel and the pump said €50 - fortunately it automatically clicked off after €120  as I didn’t notice.   I hadn’t filled it by then, but it mattered not, I just filled fully brimmed at the next place. Prices have risen though


My experience in the past week was that some Total stations were closed, some sold out of certain fuels, others fully open. I filled with diesel at Saint-Jouan-des-Guérets last Sunday afternoon, at which time only diesel and LPG were available.


----------



## Wully (Oct 20, 2022)

Diesel €154 in Tenerife but the beers defiantly went up a wee but I’ll manage…... I’ve got a drooth like an English camel..


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 20, 2022)

I found tha diesel prices varied wildly throughout France but did manage to get some through Total Energies stations at a very reasonable 1.56€ without having to queue then not long after that they all stated to run out. Overall it averaged 1.85€ at supermarkets and over 2.00€ on the motorway/peage.

I also found GPL at 0.56€ in the Auchan at *Montluçon *which is way cheaper than Blighty but nearly came unstuck when i ended up on the roof parking then had to come back down the one way up ramp because there are width restriction posts to get off it the proper way  

The height barries to stop large vehicles going up there had been locked open and the warning signs were well overgrown in the bushes/trees

Thankfully is was early morning  but it still gave a couple of the superb French drivers a scare as i was coming down


----------

